# Seating plan?



## somethingorother (6 August 2012)

Saw a couple of weeks ago there was a seating plan up to check where we should be sat in Greenwich? 

Checked through 15 pages and had a good google, can find sight nor sound of it lol

Can anyone please point me in the right direction? 

So excited to be there tomorrow


----------



## Moment_of_Joy (6 August 2012)

Here it is, have fun tomorrow!
http://www.london2012.com/venue/greenwich-park/maps


----------



## somethingorother (6 August 2012)

Thanks so much!!


----------

